# Looking for homemade sword tutorial???



## zombiechow (Jul 25, 2005)

Trying to find an online tutorial for making a good costume sword. Wood, metal, whatever. I have standard tools - table saw, jigsaw, drill, sander - so nothing crazy.

Any ideas? Much obliged.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Have you tried the www.halloweenmonsterlist.com yet?


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

As far as making prop weapons and such, I'd recommend trying this site:

Cosplay.com

Search their forums for props/weapons. You can learn to make damn near anything there, even if it is geared toward a different demographic. There are a lot of good things there that have helped me with Halloween props and costumes.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

You can pick up a machete and trick it up a little. They sometimes come with a scabbard.


----------

